# Cedar for smoking



## droptine (Sep 15, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if cedar (yellow) is any good for smoking. I saw cedar smoking planks for salmon at some grocery stores , so I aasume it is safe??


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2008)

No... don't do it. Planking is not smoking.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 15, 2008)

All I can say is that cedar planks are very popular right now even for use in the oven. But, I have heard that you really shouldn't smoke with it. I'll let someone else chime in on this one. Too many variables for me to balance out.


----------



## mgwerks (Sep 15, 2008)

Cedar, like pine and other softwoods, are most definitely not what you want to smoke your food with.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah, throw in some asphalt shingles in there........LOLOLOL

j/k ing...........NO CEDAR, PINE, FIR..........etc.


----------



## gitmosmoke (Sep 15, 2008)

We use cedar planks for cooking salmon, but not in the smoker.  The planks are soaked for a few hours and the fish (usually) is placed on the planks then into the oven or grilled indirectly.  The steam from the wood gives a subtle flavor, but the wood should only be lightly toasted not burned at all.  Cedar when burned leaves a lot of resin on everything and pops embers everywhere.  If you are looking for that kind of flavor try alder in the smoker.  Works every time for me and I have switched to it almost entirely.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 15, 2008)

Cedar planking lends some aroma to the meat cooking on it.

Cedar in the fire will burn off nasty oils and give you a rather noxious smoke.


----------



## fishawn (Sep 15, 2008)

I 2nd the Alder vote.


----------



## jminion (Sep 15, 2008)

When planking the oils in the wood come to surface and effect flavor but when burned people have a reaction to the smoke that can cause problems like big red welts on skin and your throat swelling shut just to name a couple of side effects.


----------

